
Adblock Plus has already defeated Facebook's new ad blocking restrictions - blowski
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/11/12439990/facebook-unblockable-ads-defeated-by-adblock-plus
======
_rpd
Here is the Adblock Plus blog post on the work around ...

[https://adblockplus.org/blog/fb-reblock-ad-blocking-
communit...](https://adblockplus.org/blog/fb-reblock-ad-blocking-community-
finds-workaround-to-facebook)

Here is the new filter they are using ...

facebook.com##DIV[id^="substream_"] ._5jmm[data-dedupekey][data-cursor][data-
xt][data-xt-vimpr="1"][data-ftr="1"][data-fte="1"]

~~~
lightlyused
I use facebook.com##div[data-xt-vimpr] to remove sponsored ads.

------
rokosbasilisk
the internet arms race isnt going anywhere soon. but I think brave could be a
game changer.

